# I hope I will have



## SilenceDisguised

Hola:

I'm looking for help with a thank-you letter I'm writing to the parents of a family I recently stayed with for 10 days in Argentina.  I want to end with the following sentence in english:

*"I hope I will have the opportunity to see you* *(plural) and your beautiful family again some day."*

I am unsure of what conjugation to use for "I have".  I was thinking future subjunctive, such as:

*<<Espero que yo tuviere la oportunidad (para?) verles ustedes y su familia hermosa de nuevo algún día.>>*

Does that sound strange?  Please offer suggestions on any part of that sentence.

Muchas gracias por el ayuda,

SD


----------



## Artrella

SilenceDisguised said:
			
		

> Hola:
> 
> I'm looking for help with a thank-you letter I'm writing to the parents of a family I recently stayed with for 10 days in Argentina.  I want to end with the following sentence in english:
> 
> *"I hope I will have the opportunity to see you* *(plural) and your beautiful family again some day."*
> 
> I am unsure of what conjugation to use for "I have".  I was thinking future subjunctive, such as:
> 
> *<<Espero que yo tuviere la oportunidad (para?) verles ustedes y su familia hermosa de nuevo algún día.>>*
> 
> Does that sound strange?  Please offer suggestions on any part of that sentence.
> 
> Muchas gracias por el ayuda,
> 
> SD



Hi Silence and welcome to WR!  

*Espero que tenga la oportunidad de volverlos a ver a ustedes y a su hermosa familia algún día nuevamente.*


----------



## SilenceDisguised

Thanks for the fast reply, Art!  

I have decided to put the entire letter up in another thread for anyone who has the time to read more than one sentence.  I would love to hear your suggestions, being a native of Argentina.

My other thread is titled "Thank you letter grammar" and is in this same forum.


----------



## Outsider

There is no future subjunctive in contemporary Spanish. To talk about future events, you must use the present tense.


----------



## ceirun

Outsider said:
			
		

> There is no future subjunctive in contemporary Spanish. To talk about future events, you must use the present tense.


Entonces ¿no debería ser "Espero tener la oportunidad..."?
¿Está bien "Espero que tenga la oportunidad..."?
Gracias.

PD: Me acabo de dar cuenta que te referías al presente de subjuntivo (creo).


----------



## lizy

ceirun said:
			
		

> Entonces ¿no debería ser "Espero tener la oportunidad..."?
> ¿Está bien "Espero que tenga la oportunidad..."?
> Gracias.


 
¡No te líes, Ceirun! Remember your answer to Phillipa's thread a couple of hours ago? It was perfect and here you must apply the same rule. 
"(YO) Espero que (USTED/ÉL/ELLA) tenga la oportunidad de..." but
"(YO) Espero tener (YO) la oportunidad de...

El futuro de subjuntivo sólo existe en Español en el lenguaje jurídico, pero sólo se utiliza para formular las leyes (Quien robare o matare...).


----------



## ceirun

lizy said:
			
		

> ¡No te líes, Ceirun! Remember your answer to Phillipa's thread a couple of hours ago? It was perfect and here you must apply the same rule.
> "(YO) Espero que (USTED/ÉL/ELLA) tenga la oportunidad de..." but
> "(YO) Espero tener (YO) la oportunidad de...


 
Sí, Lizy!... y es por eso que lo menciono.
Ya sabía bien la regla, pero noté que en la frase de Artrella decía "Espero que tenga...".
La verdad es que he visto esta construcción varias veces antes (como dije en el post anterior) pero parece que es un error, ¿sí?


----------



## Outsider

"Espero que tenga..." no es un error. Es un presente con valor de futuro. 
Se puede decir "espero que tenga la oportunidad" o "espero tener la oportunidad..."


----------



## lizy

Outsider said:
			
		

> "Espero que tenga..." no es un error. Es un presente con valor de futuro.


 
En este caso, el sujeto de "tenga" es diferente al "yo" del verbo principal ("espero").
La frase es gramaticalmente correcta pero NO significa que YO espero volver a Argentina, sino que YO espero que OTRO vuelva a Argentina.
Respecto a lo de que es un presente con valor de futuro, estás en lo cierto.


----------



## ceirun

Pero me refería a la frase de Artrella arriba en la que el sujeto ES el mismo.


----------



## lizy

ceirun said:
			
		

> Sí, Lizy!... y es por eso que lo menciono.
> Ya sabía bien la regla, pero noté que en la frase de Artrella decía "Espero que tenga...".
> La verdad es que he visto esta construcción varias veces antes (como dije en el post anterior) pero parece que es un error, ¿sí?


Quizás Artrella contestó automáticamente, pensando que el tiempo que se utiliza habitualmente no es el futuro de subjuntivo (tuviere) sino el presente (tenga).
Como he dicho antes, la frase es gramaticalmente correcta pero su significado no es el mismo que el de "espero tener..."
Conoces perfectamente la regla y la sabes aplicar, así que no le des más vueltas, que es peor.


----------



## ceirun

Bueno, siento seguir dándole más vueltas , pero según acabas de decir:

_En este caso, el sujeto de "tenga" es* diferente* al "yo" del verbo principal ("espero")._
_La frase es gramaticalmente correcta pero NO significa que YO espero volver a Argentina, sino que YO espero que *OTRO* vuelva a Argentina._

Pero mira la frase original en inglés: 
_*I* hope* I* will have the opportunity to see you again_

Y la traducción de Art:
*Espero que tenga* la oportunidad de volverlos a ver a ustedes

Así que mi pregunta simplemente es si la frase arriba está bien  (teniendo en cuenta lo que SilenceDisguised quería decir en inglés en su primer post).


----------



## lizy

ceirun said:
			
		

> Bueno, siento seguir dándole más vueltas , pero según acabas de decir:
> 
> _En este caso, el sujeto de "tenga" es* diferente* al "yo" del verbo principal ("espero")._
> _La frase es gramaticalmente correcta pero NO significa que YO espero volver a Argentina, sino que YO espero que *OTRO* vuelva a Argentina._
> 
> Pero mira la frase original en inglés:
> _*I* hope* I* will have the opportunity to see you again_
> 
> Y la traducción de Art:
> *Espero que tenga* la oportunidad de volverlos a ver a ustedes
> 
> Así que mi pregunta simplemente es si la frase arriba está bien  (teniendo en cuenta lo que SilenceDisguised quería decir en inglés en primer lugar)


 
*I hope I will have the opportunity to see you again* =
*Espero tener la oportunidad de volveros a ver* (o, según los pronombres Argentinos, de volverlos a ver a ustedes).

Sigo pensando que Art escribió pensando en que el tiempo que correspondía a esta frase era el presente de subjuntivo (por ejemplo en "Espero que tú tengas la oportunidad de...")
Desde luego, yo no utilizaría jamás "Espero que tenga la oportunidad de volver a veros" para hablar de mí misma, pero a lo mejor en Argentina aplican una regla diferente (aunque no creo).
Lamento no poder decirte nada más.


----------



## ceirun

Okay, Lizy. Thanks for your help. I think I'll look into this topic some more, though.
Cheers.


----------



## Artrella

lizy said:
			
		

> En este caso, el sujeto de "tenga" es diferente al "yo" del verbo principal ("espero").
> La frase es gramaticalmente correcta pero NO significa que YO espero volver a Argentina, sino que YO espero que OTRO vuelva a Argentina.
> Respecto a lo de que es un presente con valor de futuro, estás en lo cierto.




Lizy, por qué decís que no soy "yo" quien espera volver a Argentina?
La conjugación del presente subjuntivo de "tener" no es "que yo tenga" "que tú tengas" "que él tenga"?
Creo que tanto "Espero que tenga la suerte de verte otra vez" o "Espero tener la suerte de verte otra vez" son ambas correctas. Yo creo que mi traducción no es incorrecta o ambigua si es situada en el contexto de la carta que esta persona escribe a sus amigos.  De cualquier modo podría decirse "Espero que yo tenga la oportunidad de volverlos a ver...." Pero me parece redundante escribir "yo" en esa oración.

Saludos!!


----------



## ceirun

Artrella said:
			
		

> Creo que tanto "Espero que tenga la suerte de verte otra vez" o "Espero tener la suerte de verte otra vez" son *ambas* correctas.


Hola Art: Esa era mi duda.


----------



## crom

Hola,

Art tiene razón, en el contexto se ve claro quien espera volver a Argentina, así que poner el "yo" es reduntante e innecesario.

Solo una puntualización, lo de "hermosa familia" a mi me suena un poco raro, yo diría "maravillosa familia". Lo de "hermosa" hace referencia al aspecto físico, o por lo menos a mi me suena de esa manera, en cambio, "maravillosa" se usa en un sentido más amplio. ¿Que opinais?

Saludos,
crom


----------



## ceirun

crom said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Art tiene razón, en el contexto se ve claro quien espera volver a Argentina, así que poner el "yo" es reduntante e innecesario.


Sí, pero no había duda sobre eso, sino sobre si la frase "I hope I will have the opportunity to see you again" se traduciría por:

*Espero tener la oportunidad de volveros a ver* o
*Espero que tenga la oportunidad de volveros a ver*

Según me han dicho en otro thread (y según la regla que había aprendido y creía ser correcta), no se debería usar el subjuntivo cuando no hay cambio de sujeto entre las cláusulas (espero no explicarme mal)...

Por eso he preguntado si era un error no usar el infinitivo en este caso.
Yo no sé porque sólo soy estudiante de vuestro idioma.  

En la página de gramática española de Minneapolis College (bueno, no es exactamente la RAE) dice:

_"The grammatical subject of each clause must be different. A very common error of English speakers is the following: I hope that I can go--> Espero que yo pueda ir. This is incorrect because there was no shift of subject between the clauses, hence it is correctly expressed in Spanish as: Espero poder ir."_

Pero he leído algunas otras cosas que parecen contradecir esto, y un simple búsqueda en Google releva muchísimos ejemplos de frases que tienen la misma construcción que la de arriba.

Es posible me esté liando mucho con esto pero sólo porque aún no lo tengo muy claro... (si alguien me pudiera animar la neuronita se lo agradecería mucho).


----------



## lizy

Artrella said:
			
		

> Creo que tanto "Espero que tenga la suerte de verte otra vez" o "Espero tener la suerte de verte otra vez" son ambas correctas. Yo creo que mi traducción no es incorrecta o ambigua si es situada en el contexto de la carta que esta persona escribe a sus amigos. De cualquier modo podría decirse "Espero que yo tenga la oportunidad de volverlos a ver...." Pero me parece redundante escribir "yo" en esa oración.
> 
> Saludos!!


 
Hola otra vez:

Según tengo entendido, la norma dice que cuando el sujeto de la oración principal y la subordinada es el mismo, el verbo subordinado no se conjuga en subjuntivo sino que aparece en infinitivo.
Creo que en el caso de la primera persona nos suena bien porque estamos acostumbrados a escuchar esas mismas oraciones para la tercera, pero ¿parece igual de natural con "tú"?

¿Esperas que apruebes el examen?  
¿Esperas que encuentres las tiendas abiertas?  
Son las 3, así que no sé cómo esperáis que lleguéis antes de las 5.  

En los tres casos, yo personalmente utilizaría un infinitivo:

¿Esperas aprobar el examen?
¿Esperas encontrar las tiendas abiertas?
Son las 3, así que no sé cómo esperas llegar antes de las 5.

Pero en fin... lo importante es que la frase se entiende. Además, mi intención era que Ceirun no se hiciera un lío con la regla que se sabía tan bien. 

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Artrella

lizy said:
			
		

> Hola otra vez:
> 
> Según tengo entendido, la norma dice que cuando el sujeto de la oración principal y la subordinada es el mismo, el verbo subordinado no se conjuga en subjuntivo sino que aparece en infinitivo.
> Creo que en el caso de la primera persona nos suena bien porque estamos acostumbrados a escuchar esas mismas oraciones para la tercera, pero ¿parece igual de natural con "tú"?
> 
> ¿Esperas que apruebes el examen?
> ¿Esperas que encuentres las tiendas abiertas?
> Son las 3, así que no sé cómo esperáis que lleguéis antes de las 5.
> 
> En los tres casos, yo personalmente utilizaría un infinitivo:
> 
> ¿Esperas aprobar el examen?
> ¿Esperas encontrar las tiendas abiertas?
> Son las 3, así que no sé cómo esperas llegar antes de las 5.
> 
> Pero en fin... lo importante es que la frase se entiende. Además, mi intención era que Ceirun no se hiciera un lío con la regla que se sabía tan bien.
> 
> Saludos a todos.




Buenísima tu explicación Lizy!! A decir verdad, no sabía esa regla gramatical.  Podrías decirme dónde encontrar algo para leer al respecto??? Sabés, tengo un montón de libros gramática inglesa pero ni uno de gramática española   .  Y ahora que estoy enseñando español a gente de habla inglesa necesito un poco más de conocimientos!! Gracias por explicarme y enseñarme esto Lizy!!


----------



## Artrella

ceirun said:
			
		

> Sí, pero no había duda sobre eso, sino sobre si la frase "I hope I will have the opportunity to see you again" se traduciría por:
> 
> *Espero tener la oportunidad de volveros a ver* o
> *Espero que tenga la oportunidad de volveros a ver*
> 
> Según me han dicho en otro thread (y según la regla que había aprendido y creía ser correcta), no se debería usar el subjuntivo cuando no hay cambio de sujeto entre las cláusulas (espero no explicarme mal)...
> 
> Por eso he preguntado si era un error no usar el infinitivo en este caso.
> Yo no sé porque sólo soy estudiante de vuestro idioma.
> 
> En la página de gramática española de Minneapolis College (bueno, no es exactamente la RAE) dice:
> 
> _"The grammatical subject of each clause must be different. A very common error of English speakers is the following: I hope that I can go--> Espero que yo pueda ir. This is incorrect because there was no shift of subject between the clauses, hence it is correctly expressed in Spanish as: Espero poder ir."_
> 
> Pero he leído algunas otras cosas que parecen contradecir esto, y un simple búsqueda en Google releva muchísimos ejemplos de frases que tienen la misma construcción que la de arriba.
> 
> Es posible me esté liando mucho con esto pero sólo porque aún no lo tengo muy claro... (si alguien me pudiera animar la neuronita se lo agradecería mucho).




Ceirun, creo que debes seguir el consejo de Lizy, pues tiene mucho conocimiento del idioma español,  yo no sabía de la existencia de esta regla, y como vos decís es muy común escucharlo alrededor nuestro y verlo escrito también.  Cuando uno no estudia su propio idioma, no se cuestiona ciertas cosas como el ejemplo muy esclarecedor que dio Lizy, acerca del uso del subjuntivo en dos cláusulas con el mismo sujeto pero en 2da persona.  REalmente ahí me di cuenta de mi error.  O sea, hablamos mal y no nos damos cuenta, pues no todas las personas acceden al estudio de la gramática de su idioma nativo.  Yo sé más de gramática inglesa que de la española, porque *estudio* ese idioma... el español *"ya lo sé"*, y no lo tengo que estudiar.

Saludos, y bueno.... al final esta pregunta tuya me enseñó algo a mí.  Gracias!


----------



## ceirun

Art: I know exactly what you mean and I'm 100% sure that your knowledge of English grammar would totally put to shame that of my own, and the vast majority of English speakers.  
My Spanish grammar is not so advanced, but I've tried to learn the basics well, at least.
If you learnt something by my asking a question then I'm glad. 

Lizy: Cheers for the help. Espero que no volver a hacerme un lío con este tema. 

Saludos a las dos.


----------



## duder

Permítenme agregar que con respecto a este asunto de "espero que tenga" versus "espero tener" hay (como siempre) una gran diferencia entre la lengua hablada y la lengua escrita. En otro hilo (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=20175) ya discutimos la mismísima cuestion del subjuntivo versus infinitivo y algunos concluyeron que entre los hablantes nativos el infinitivo (aunque sea correcto según los libros de gramática) suena a veces demasiado formal o inclusive extraño. Por eso digo yo que Art no está equivocado necesariamente si estamos hablando de una situación menos formal. Todos nosotros queremos hablar y escribir bien tanto en inglés como en español, y yo personalmente me quedo con la regla que aprendí igual que ceirun pero aun así debería haber cierta flexibilidad en su aplicación.


----------



## lizy

duder said:
			
		

> Permítenme agregar que con respecto a este asunto de "espero que tenga" versus "espero tener" hay (como siempre) una gran diferencia entre la lengua hablada y la lengua escrita. En otro hilo (http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=20175) ya discutimos la mismísima cuestion del subjuntivo versus infinitivo y algunos concluyeron que entre los hablantes nativos el infinitivo (aunque sea correcto según los libros de gramática) suena a veces demasiado formal o inclusive extraño. Por eso digo yo que Art no está equivocado necesariamente si estamos hablando de una situación menos formal. Todos nosotros queremos hablar y escribir bien tanto en inglés como en español, y yo personalmente me quedo con la regla que aprendí igual que ceirun pero aun así debería haber cierta flexibilidad en su aplicación.


 
Ayer puse los ejemplos más extremos para que resultara obvio cuál era la regla. Sin embargo, como dicen duder y Art, hay veces que los hablantes nos la saltamos a la torera.
Y si no... ¿alguien dice: "cree ser el más listo de su clase" en lugar de "cree que es el más listo de su clase"? Yo por lo menos, no.
Saludos a todos. ¡Hoy os voy a echar de menos!


----------



## ceirun

Hola de nuevo a todos los que participaron en este hilo el otro día.
Sólo quería daros la respuesta de mi consulta a la RAE sobre este tema, que acabo de recibir por email.
Aquí va:

En general, y aunque hay que tener en cuenta otros factores (como la selección del verbo principal), cuando el sujeto de la oración principal coincide con el sujeto de la oración subordinada, lo normal es que el verbo de la subordinada vaya en infinitivo, y en algunos casos es absolutamente obligatorio: 
QUIERO HACER CAFÉ, pero nunca *QUIERO QUE YO HAGA CAFÉ. 
ME INTERESA CONOCER A TU HERMANO, pero nunca *ME INTERESA QUE YO CONOZCA A TU HERMANO. 

En otros casos, y dependiendo del verbo de la principal, la completiva de infinitivo puede alternar con una oración introducida por QUE y seleccionada en subjuntivo: 
No creo poder estar a tu altura. 
No creo que yo pueda estar a tu altura. 

Con verbos de comunicación (afirmar, exponer, decir, replicar, etc.), por ejemplo, aun siendo ambas opciones correctas, parece que, cuando el sujeto es el mismo en la principal que en la subordinada, se emplea la completiva introducida por QUE con más frecuencia que la subordinada de infinitivo.
Ejemplo:
Un científico americano asegura (afirma, dice, etc.) poseer el secreto de la eterna juventud.
Un científico americano asegura (afirma, dice, etc.) que posee el secreto de la eterna juventud.
Un científico americano asegura (afirma, dice, etc.) haber encontrado el secreto de la eterna juventud.
Un científico americano asegura (afirma, dice, etc.) que ha encontrado el secreto de la eterna juventud.

En cuanto al caso que usted comenta, sin embargo, la opción apropiada es usar el infinitivo:
Espero tener la oportunidad de volver a veros.

Reciba un cordial saludo. 
---- 
Departamento de Español al día 
RAE


----------



## lizy

Ceirun, gracias por haber hecho la consulta.
Está claro que todos llevábamos parte de razón, pero no toda...
¡Qué útil ha sido este hilo!


----------



## Artrella

Muchas gracias *Ceirún* por hacernos llegar esta consulta que hiciste a la RAE.
Como dice Lizy, realmente todos aprendimos un montón!  Gracias!


----------



## ceirun

Me alegra que os haya sido útil.  Yo también he aprendido mucho en este hilo.
Gracias nuevamente por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## jmx

Gracias a Ceirun. Este tema me estaba poniendo nervioso : "los hablantes dicen una cosa y las gramáticas otra". Pero ahora ha quedado claro.


----------

